# magpies



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I got a phone call from a farmer were i go, asking if i could get rid of some of his magpies that were being a pest round his farm buildings,
when i got there he said the magpies were pulling young chicks to bits and messing all over the cattle feed and making a mess of his out buildings,
i had a young rabbit from the shooting the day before so i put it down as bait and waited. it only took 5 mins before the 1st one came down, i took it clean with a head shot, and left it were it was, i took 3 more from the same spot,
then i just walked round the farm were i took a other 3, so that was 7 in total, i will be up at the weekend and hope to take a few more, cheer, jeff
the 1st one shot


----------



## Aeroflot (Oct 3, 2010)

This is awesome. You're very lucky having such a friendly permission. I am modfiying my crosman 1377 at the moment. Great shooting


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Aeroflot said:


> This is awesome. You're very lucky having such a friendly permission. I am modfiying my crosman 1377 at the moment. Great shooting


ive had the valve bored out on my ratcatcher, and ive put a power spring and waiting for a power ajuster to put on it,


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

brilliant shooting jeff


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Great stuff, can't wait to see more.


----------



## Bert (Mar 20, 2011)

shot in the foot said:


> This is awesome. You're very lucky having such a friendly permission. I am modfiying my crosman 1377 at the moment. Great shooting


ive had the valve bored out on my ratcatcher, and ive put a power spring and waiting for a power ajuster to put on it,
[/quote]


----------



## Bert (Mar 20, 2011)

Look up the mod 'pellet pusher' on the ratcatcher. Worth a little more power. I've fitted a sodastream cylinder to mine. Nearly ready for action. .Will post all


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Bert said:


> Look up the mod 'pellet pusher' on the ratcatcher. Worth a little more power. I've fitted a sodastream cylinder to mine. Nearly ready for action. .Will post all


ive put a hollow pellet pusher in from Gmac, it a bit longer as well, im going to make a wood stock for it, cant wait to see yours, jeff


----------

